# A4 3.0 b6 excessive oil consumption..no leaks?



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

Ever since I have purchased this 2002 a4 3.0 it has burned lots of oil. Like a quart or more every 1200-1500 miles. It seems to be getting worse. I have changed the oil on it myself many times, it is totally dry underneath with no leaks. I am wondering if it could be a clogged PCV valve. I cannot find any information about where it is, or where I can buy one on the internet. I purchase only the dealer AUDI oil filters and the synthetic castrol 5w40 vw approved oil. I change it roughly every 5-6 thousand miles. The 10k the manual suggests seems crazy to me.

My car has always had this slight vibration in it at idle, when I bring the rpm up a little bit it smooths right out. Today the check engine light came on and it says p0421 so its saying one of my cats is bad. Im wondering if this can be causing the vibration. My check engine light always turns on for like 40 miles then turns off. Prob every month or so, also I recently had all the coils replaced at the dealer from the recall...

Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

Piston rings possibly. We had a Passat with the same motor have the same exact issue as you describe and that was the problem. The rings were replaced and the issue resolved. Just a thought.


----------

